

How a Billionaire Financed His First Startup - MrHaney
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/08/a-billionaires-.html
Creative startup financing lessons from a billionaire.
======
dpapathanasiou
Here's a (somewhat dated) example of how creative financing could work for a
tech startup (read the paragraph which beings "Say I decide to become an
Internet Service Provider..."):
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/1999/pulpit_19990527_0003...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/1999/pulpit_19990527_000396.html)

Cringely focuses on the the dark-side perspective of taking it too far, but it
also shows how you can create an infrastructure without a lot of startup
capital.

